# Long Exposure... Dark Room... and a... Flashlight



## photo28 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not sure where this belongs, what it's considered, or if it's been posted... but it's pretty cool! 

Extra long exposure, a flashlight, a dark room, and photoshop is all that's needed. 
I changed the color of the "designs" in ps.

Not sure if this is more on the lines of art or photography... but.. enjoy.


----------



## ekool (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice, I like it!


----------



## ocular (Sep 24, 2009)

Strange it looks more like a brush then a torch.


----------



## aumcdona (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the second one most cause it is simple! I will have to try this sometime, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Big (Sep 27, 2009)

You're quite the lucky guy... all these threads I've looked through over the past, I have never seen an Admin post!
Nice shots btw!


----------



## photo28 (Sep 27, 2009)

It's pretty fun at 2 AM when you want to take a picture of something interesting yet theres nothing visible!


----------



## Actor (Sep 27, 2009)

photo28 said:


> Not sure if this is more on the lines of art or photography... but.. enjoy.


The technique is called "painting with light."


----------

